# Scattante R-560??



## nbaisforlife (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello today I purchased a Scattante R-560 road bike and was wondering how much it's worth and what year is it? It has Shimano 105 components and is in pretty good condition. XRL Custum Drawn Aluminum frame double butted. Alexrim DA22 Aluminum racing Wheels.Carbon Fiber fork SL1. So how much is it worth and what year is it?


----------



## Dragos (May 19, 2010)

Kinda late to ask what its worth after you already bought it? They are Performance Bike brand so its kind hard to find archive on them to find out year and price...

why don't you tell us how much you payed and we'll tell you if you overspent


----------



## nbaisforlife (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh well I didn't overspend but worth for resale ( I bought it for $280).


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

In that case, it's worth $280.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Aluminum with 105 is well worth that price. Good buy.


----------



## Dragos (May 19, 2010)

nbaisforlife said:


> Oh well I didn't overspend but worth for resale ( I bought it for $280).


You did good. Looked a bit on Google and to me it looks like its probably a 2009 model and sold for around $799...


----------



## nbaisforlife (Apr 27, 2013)

wow thank you!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

now take some of the money you saved and buy a decent saddle and pedals...


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> now take some of the money you saved and buy a decent saddle and pedals...


you forgot "and flip the stem and slam it, and get rid of the reflectors!"


----------

